# Go to fly for reds?



## redfish555 (Feb 25, 2012)

What is your go to fly for redfish in clear water? This weekend I'm going to my spot for tailing reds on the fly and haven't caught anything but specs on the fly rod so I'm trying to increase my chances.
Thanks, redfish


----------



## Rip-N-Lips (May 25, 2004)

I'm no expert, but they way the fish are feeding right now I don't think it really matters as long as it's something that resembles a shrimp, crab, or mullet. They jumped all over the attached fly on Friday. Get it in front of them and they're likely eat.


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

Agree...when they are hungry they typically jump on anything that will fit in their mouth. If they get picky (usually when they are sitting still or slowly cruising and not actively feeding) I recommend a small shrimp pattern. If they deny it go smaller.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

salty_waders said:


> I recommend a small shrimp pattern. If they deny it go smaller.


X2 but it kind of depends on your definition of clear. If its bathtub clear water like you'll see on the lower coast, they can get a little jittery depending on what they're doing. I usually will try and fish something sparsely tied in combinations of white, chart and pink with some flash if it's sunny. I use natural colors when it's overcast. #4 Crack flies like the one below work well for this, but tied with less craft fur and if it's shallow I won't use bead chain eyes. Depending on how you strip it, you can pass it as a shrimp or baitfish.










Another one I've had success with in really clear/ stained water is a buggy little fly like this. However, I don't throw this much down in Rockport anymore bc piggy perch will come out of nowhere and tear apart the marabou.










Now if the water is more of a tea clear water, then you can usually get away with something bigger. This time of year I really like throwing kwans. You can use quick short strips to make it look like a shrimp or use really long smooth strips to make it look like a baitfish. It can also pass as a crab so to me it's one of the more versatile flies. Also bc of the head, it lands really soft. I've found it pretty effective on tailing fish who don't seem to notice anything unless you put it right in front of their nose.










As some of the other guys mentioned though, when they're feeding it really doesn't make much difference. I saw a guy catch a red on a cigarette butt once so go figure.


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

I like the redfish ration by umpqua


----------



## Xplorin08 (Jan 18, 2011)

Agree with those who have commented previously.

IMO it sometimes comes down to more about the color of the fly and the presentation than the style of fly. I've often waded next to a fishing buddy where I've consistently caught fish and he hasn't despite using similar flies. If you're throwing one particular color and it isn't working, try a different color -- orange, green, brown/tan, white/pink and black colored flies fill up most of my fly box.


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

In super clear, calm water I go to a small size 6 hook Borski Slider. It is my go-to fly for up on the island in lower laguna madre, where the fish can be very sensitive to any noise and the shallow water is super clear. Natural colors and virtually no flash.


----------



## 2thDr (Jan 25, 2014)

I will be in Rockport this evening. I like redfish crack, unweighted in shallow water. If I can get away with it, throwing Dinks or other size 4 or smaller poppers, yellow or gold, simply because they are the most fun. Spooks them if dead calm. Always strip-strike, after you feel some weight. Sometimes several blowups on the same cast before they get it. Wow. Post your results.


----------



## Fishing911 (Aug 27, 2014)

If I'm fishing in less than 12" (which is almost 100% of the time) I throw a Horbey Spoon Fly in red.


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

Horbey spoon fly.


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

*crab*

skittish fish in super clear and shallow, less than 12", small crab patterns with bead chain eyes.

later in the winter when no shrimp left in the bays, baitfish patterns work too.


----------



## Coconut Groves (Nov 2, 2011)

Whatever they are eating....

Depends on water clarity, grass vs sand, wind creating chop on the water, is there bait around?, are the fish chasing and busting?, are they fish tailing?, is it sunny or overcast?, what's the water depth?

I use different flies based on all of the above. If a fly gets rejected 3 times - it's gone. If it gets 2 solid denials - meaning fish avoided it or spooked, it's gone.

Match the hatch, match the water conditions.

But yeah, crack or spoons work well. Check out redfish ration too. The one sold is a bit big - I like one size smaller. It's just a big bitters.


----------

